
How Kimoji Onboards New Users - prawn
https://www.useronboard.com/how-kimoji-onboards-new-users/
======
samuelhulick
Hi all! I'm the person who made the teardown (not the app itself), and if
anyone has any questions or thoughts, I will be checking the comments!

------
samuelhulick
@prawn Thanks for posting this!

